# P.A.Rentals in & round Kitchener?



## reco46 (Jan 11, 2008)

My sons band is looking for someone who privately rents out a system with sound man on occasional basis(once a month) They need a full P.A. because they play Heavy Metal - Loud! They play rooms around 250 - 300 seat capicity
but there style of music requires lots of low end, definately bass bins. They play once a month at a small bar (The Lanc upstairs) with usually 3 - 4 bands.

Anyway they only have a house system there (vocals Only) Trying to play metal material with unmiked drums sucks. The guitars aren't so bad because each guy uses a half stack, but the bass is just not there either. The difference between this band running through a full system, fully miked, good soundman is incredible, they sound so much better! 

They played recently through a full system and I watched the sound man transform double kick drum from blart to in your chest thumb - and the amazing thing was he did in all of about 1 minute, I was impressed. As well miking two halfstacks created that wall of guitar sound.

So if anybody knows someone relatively inexpensive, let us know


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey Reco, for what it's worth:
both sherwood music, kitchener and long&mcquade , waterloo rent PA set ups , rather inexpensive...of course you would have to set it up yourselves.
good luck
cheers
RIFF


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

PM sent. i now have to write 10 words or more.


----------

